# Lang 60 vs. Meadow Creek TS120



## va_connoisseur (May 19, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research on tow-able smokers. Based on what I have read, my budget and how often/much I will be cooking I was 90% sold on the Lang 60. BUT wait, there's more...

A co-worker tells me of a friend of his selling a Meadow Creek TS120 for a great price. I've used the search here and on other sites and can't find much about the Meadow Creeks. So for those with first hand knowledge, is the TS120 better smoker? Can it be used at all for grilling or is it a single purpose rig?


----------



## fpnmf (May 19, 2011)

The meadow creek gets a lot of good reviews...I put "Meadow Creek TS120" in google.   Lots

  Craig


----------



## big twig (May 19, 2011)

I saw a Meadow creek TS120 (not sure if its the one) advertised on craigslist. It looks in good condition (from the far picture) and its a good price. http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2386837191.html . I have heard great things about the Lang's and Meadow Creeks so I don't think you can go wrong. There is also a couple of people advertising that they will build any custom trailer smokers and grills which could be another idea. Then you can get exactly what you want as far as grilling and smoking.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2349886483.html

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/for/2383631549.html

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2011)

One word:

LANG :) 60"


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 19, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> I saw a Meadow creek TS120 (not sure if its the one) advertised on craigslist. It looks in good condition (from the far picture) and its a good price. http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2386837191.html . I have heard great things about the Lang's and Meadow Creeks so I don't think you can go wrong. There is also a couple of people advertising that they will build any custom trailer smokers and grills which could be another idea. Then you can get exactly what you want as far as grilling and smoking.
> 
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2349886483.html
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback. I saw that one on Craigslist and I will make the trek up there to check it out. Talked to the guy on the phone and he did not seem to know a lot about the grill but claimed it was his. I'll keep you all posted but if he is a flake, I'm going for the Lang.


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2011)

I honestly don't know anything about the Meadow Creek Smokers I do however own a Lang as do many other members and I don't know of one person who doesn't really like their Lang.


----------



## unclejim (Oct 26, 2012)

More Lang this, Lang that. I have a Meadowcreek TS120P. I can slide in the charcoal pan and grill small or large with 2 levels of sliding shelves over charcoal. Of course it is a top shelf reverse flow smoker first and foremost as well. Nicer welds, nicer trim, even on low trim models. Nicer lines all over. If having it *look *as nice as it *costs *matters? And if it cooks as well as any other heavy steel cooker, then what else are we talking about? If you are looking to potentially spend thousands on a good, quality unit, you have options. If you want the super nice looking one out of those, buy a Meadowcreek.


----------



## smokeluvin (Oct 26, 2012)

A meadow creek smoker is a top of the line smoker made with heavy steel you will definitely get a great smoker from these guys out of Pennsylvania.  Check reviews on them they are great and known for a great smoker from the steel on down if your getting a good deal on one of these bad boys get it while you can also its a gold medal winner on amazingribs.com.  Check out the review there.


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 29, 2012)

I own neither, I tend to build my own to meet specific purposes, but... from someone that has built quite a few pits himself, Im very impressed with the Meadow Creek.   The Lang is a nice unit, but the build quality does not impress me like the Meadow Creek does. You have to really look past just how the welds look or the paint shines and see the difference in the design.


----------

